# whole milk for a calf?



## alyssa (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi, I am new here and I need some advice for my calf. I have been giving her milk replacer (she is 3 weeks) and I ran out this morning (bad judgement on how much was left) and the feed store is closed (sunday) so all I have to give her is whole cows milk from the store. Is she going to be ok? I am getting more first thing in the morning, but this is all I have for her right now and she is going to have to have 3 feeding with it. Also, I dont know how much I am really supposed to be feeding her. She is an angus and was 4 weeks premature. I am feeding her 2 pints (1 quart) 3 times a day, every eight hours. Is that enough?
 Thank you for any thoughts!


----------



## she-earl (Feb 8, 2010)

We give our calves whole milk for the first four feedings and then begin a gradual switchover to milk replacer.  Your calf should be fine.  We have holsteins and they receive 2 quarts of milk at the morning feeding and then another 2 quarts 12 hours later.  In my opinion, you should probably be feeding it more milk.  I would recommend that you also put a calf starter feed in for it to eat.  Your calf should also have access to water at all times.  I hope this info is helpful to you.


----------



## jhm47 (Feb 8, 2010)

The whole milk shouldn't bother a bit, but when you switch back to replacer, mix half and half for the first few feedings.  I'd gradually increase the amount of milk you feed, up to 1 1/2 quarts per feeding.  The 3X a day is good for a very small calf, and get her started on starter/grain and good quality hay ASAP.


----------



## alyssa (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank you both!  I am going to start her on a starter today, I had my moms lamb in the pen with her and since the lamb couldnt eat the same grain (and I didnt know till recently how early they really need to start it) I was longer in getting it than I should have been.


----------

